# crossbows & coupounds



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

Here in Texas, where I live they passed a bill that will go into affect September 1st that will allow crossbows during the regular achery season. 

I have no problem with someone using there weapon of choice but I was wanting to here from others that have the same law if this will have any adverse impact on those of us who are not use to having anything but either traditional or compound hunters in the woods during the achery season.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:happy1:

:izza:


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

Good for road hunting.


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*hmmm*

You mean cross-guns?:darkbeer:


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

1badwood said:


> Good for road hunting.


+1 on that...Thats my main concern. But I think its gonna be pretty much the same as it is now. Theres idiot archers now and always will be...its just now the lazy ones will carry Xbows...lol


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

PAkilla86 said:


> +1 on that...Thats my main concern. But I think its gonna be pretty much the same as it is now. Theres idiot archers now and always will be...its just now the lazy ones will carry Xbows...lol


yeah, until then its the compounders who are lazy


Any training wheel hunter who whines about crossbows being too easy ought to be laughed at.

If you want to do it the hard way, make your own bow and chip your own arrowhead. If not, stop wetting your pants over what some other hunter wants to use.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*No hope for the ignorant ones*

most likely shooting 80% letoff compounds and triggers. Dont' worry, with age and hopefully some wisdom, there may be hope for you. In the meantime, you should try shutting up until you know what you are blabbing about. I know that's difficult but it will be a lot more becoming...........not that you have any idea what I'm talking about:icon_1_lol:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

PAkilla86 said:


> +1 on that...Thats my main concern. But I think its gonna be pretty much the same as it is now. Theres idiot archers now and always will be...its just now the lazy ones will carry Xbows...lol


hey stud, i'll be hunting in your state this upcoming crossbow season, maybe we should hook up and i can show you how lazy i can be


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

The worst problem you will see with Xbows is that alot of the first time shooters will not know the limitations of the weapon and think the can attempt shots alot farther than they should, and other than there will be more people in the woods there is not a whole lot to get excited about. I personally would like to see a seperate season for Xbows but I don't think that will ever happen here.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hey, I see that all the time*

from compound and traditional bowhunters I personally know a few tradtional shooters that should not be allowed in the woods. They can't hit a washtub at 10 yards:icon_1_lol:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

tabarch said:


> I personally would like to see a seperate season for Xbows but I don't think that will ever happen here.


I would like to see one for archery that isn't shared with single shot high power rifles or primitive weapons as they're now called.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

With X-Bows there will be more deer registered, but less deer killed
Redclub


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Redclub said:


> With X-Bows there will be more deer registered, but less deer killed
> Redclub


I am trying to figure out what this means

It makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Jim C said:


> I am trying to figure out what this means
> 
> It makes no sense whatsoever


It's not supposed to. 

Here this year they added another 3 does to the bonus tags. That's what xbows did they made the limits go up ! :mg:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

BigBirdVA said:


> It's not supposed to.
> 
> Here this year they added another 3 does to the bonus tags. That's what xbows did they made the limits go up ! :mg:




Thanks BB-I am cursed by my need to think logically when I deal with those who feel


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Would you rather have a child sit in front of the computer or tv or at least get them outdoors. No matter what anyone thinks hunting is on a decline and we need all the support we can get like it or not. When compound bows came out the same remarks were used to put down guy's who used them. We need to unite within the sport not look down our nose at someone else's choice of harvest tool.

Back to subject. I don't care if someone uses a crossbow it will not affect your hunting.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

We picked up 20,000 archers, success rates are 2-3% or something small higher than all other archery. The end result is insignificant in the big picture. Here like in most states another week of gun could easily cancel out all of archery. Be glad for the numbers to help keep what you presently have.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> I would like to see one for archery that isn't shared with single shot high power rifles or primitive weapons as they're now called.


BB what are the season's where you hunt? I know they are different in the tidewater region.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

tabarch said:


> The worst problem you will see with Xbows is that alot of the first time shooters will not know the limitations of the weapon and think the can attempt shots alot farther than they should, and other than there will be more people in the woods there is not a whole lot to get excited about. I personally would like to see a seperate season for Xbows but I don't think that will ever happen here.


I don't see a need for a separate season, but I do hear hunters that have hunted with a XB for the first time complain about shooting deer and not being able to find them. They need to learn that hunting with a XB is different than buckshot *BEFORE* they go into the woods.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Well after 30+ years of having crossbows in the archery season other than increased season length and tags plus more hunters active we have zero issues


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

rick64 said:


> BB what are the season's where you hunt? I know they are different in the tidewater region.


I have an urban place to hunt. I hunt that until state season comes in. I don't mess with the local stuff or Oct 1 season too much because it's full of dog chasers in most places. They all run here in the eastern part and then when it opens in Nov they all go more west. Late I can go to the mountains to get away from them. Then back to urban until March 30 then spring gobbler opens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

rick64 said:


> I don't see a need for a separate season, but I do hear hunters that have hunted with a XB for the first time complain about shooting deer and not being able to find them. They need to learn that hunting with a XB is different than buckshot *BEFORE* they go into the woods.


Other than youth I know very few that that just jumped into xbow and never touched a bow before xbow became legal here . Most were older and switched over. One younger hunter started with xbow and then went to compound. Arrows are arrows for the most part as some already know.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

MACHXKING said:


> Would you rather have a child sit in front of the computer or tv or at least get them outdoors. No matter what anyone thinks hunting is on a decline and we need all the support we can get like it or not. When compound bows came out the same remarks were used to put down guy's who used them. We need to unite within the sport not look down our nose at someone else's choice of harvest tool.
> 
> Back to subject. I don't care if someone uses a crossbow it will not affect your hunting.


Amen! Brother........The more hunters the stronger we will be as a whole, as long as we as hunters don't judge/criticise each others abilities and ways to harvest game like some of the primadonnas and crybabies on here.

I want a new rest (spot-hog whammy), more arrows and will be coming to see you soon. Take care.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Crossbows In Archery Season*

I'd take my Tenpoint Titan TL-7 165# crossbow with a Tasco 2.5x10x50mm Mil-Dot scope for deer hunting anytime over my 45# compound. I hunt with my crossbow 40 yards and in and I trust the crossbow more to get the job done. I practice by going to 3D archery shoots to keep my judging yardages sharp. I had more passthrews with the croosbow then the compound bow. You can shoot what you want and I'll shoot what works best for me as long as it's allowed. :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Sticking together for the big picture would be a plus 
(your right to hunt period)
XBows don't make a dent in anyones season...


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*x bows*

I get the feeling most dissenters on here never shot an xbow.mine shoots a bit under 330 fps,my iron mace is faster than that.xbows fall off quick after 40 yds and i would kill a deer over 60 with the mace ,also trying to cock an xbow for a second shot in the woods is not easy.neither is carrying one thru brush.before you jump on the anti bandwagon try one.up here we dont use dogs or buckshot .not ethical in my book either.dogs chasing deer around here are considered to be target practice.


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*Well??*



rocklocker2 said:


> I get the feeling most dissenters on here never shot an xbow.mine shoots a bit under 330 fps,my iron mace is faster than that.xbows fall off quick after 40 yds and i would kill a deer over 60 with the mace ,also trying to cock an xbow for a second shot in the woods is not easy.neither is carrying one thru brush.before you jump on the anti bandwagon try one.up here we dont use dogs or buckshot .not ethical in my book either.dogs chasing deer around here are considered to be target practice.


I was not attempting to condem any hunter in there choice of weapon to kill a deer or whatever they kill. The quote above is a good defense of xbows but then attemts to point the finger at those who use dogs (which i do not, it is illegal here) or buckshot. There is talk of thickest and carrying xbows well if they are as thick as most of the east texas woods then it will be understood that you can easily be in a situation that you will shoot at deer inside 20 yards all day long. I am not attacking anyone here, or condeming anyone that gets on here (for the most part) because it would be counter perductive. In my orriginal statement I was just currious if I could expect much more hunting pressure during archery season. 

That being said I do feel that we beat up each other over what we thinks is ethical...Come on! I believe that each one of you can rationally decide what you and your weapon is capable of doing. We all make mistakes and hind site is 20/20. 

I hate to hear someone belitte others and say you shouldn't do this or that... why? becasue it is unethical...The million dollar question is "What is ethical" I dont need to get a million replys on this becasue I, like you have my own Idea on ethics. The only diffence between me and some others is I am not willing to belittle anyone over the issue. 

It could be worse, I was talking to a guy the other day who says he loves bow and wish's he he could hunt with one where he lives (antoher country) but bowhunting of any sort is illegal. Our government at any point could clarify the situation for us and say no hunting then we wouldnt have to worry who is unethical or not. I could happen! I hope I did not step on any toe's because I am on everyone side here (that sounds stange). I do believe in competitive opinion that makes us grow. I just believe we should target a better issue or target those who would rather see our hunting rights taken away. Ok of my soap box


----------



## Gigmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, a crossbow is archery equipment. It shoots the same way as a bow, except the bow is mounted on a stock instead of in your hand. And for anyone who thinks a crossbow is 'lazy', I'd like you to trapse around the woods with me for a few hours lugging a crossbow, and cocking it several times. They are heavy, somewhat clumsy, and strenous to cock and reload. I hunt with a crossbow.

But I also hunt with traditional bows, compound bows, muzzle-loaders and firearms. If it was legal, I would also use my sling-shot, blowgun, and atlatls (spear-throwers, for the uninformed). And, I shoot vermin with my air-rifle. Hunting is hunting, however you do it.

Crossbow hunting has been legal around here for years, and there have been no problems, or issues, other than people whining about having to share the woods. It will not 'ruin' your season if I choose to use a crossbow sometimes. It will have no effect on your hunting whatsoever. 

I could use the same arguments to limit the archery season to only traditional bows, or arrows with knapped points, or maybe only to people who wear loincloths. It can get ridiculous very easily. 

Using the standard arguments against crossbows, I could rightly argue for a seperate season for atlatls. I build and use them. So why can't I hunt with them? They are more 'primitive' than any bow, and just as effective and deadly at relatively close range (up to around 40 yards, depending on how strong you are), as any bow. And they are much more 'sporting'. And how about a season for hand-thrown spears, especially for wild hogs, and maybe bears? I have killed a Russian Boar with a knife before. How about a season for knives? How primitve do you want to go?

See where this could go? There is enough outdoors and woods for everybody. Can't we all just get along???

Semper Fi.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

dead horse. drop it. i have no opinion on the crossbow. i shoot traditional and i don't think i'm going to lose any of my deer to someone shooting a crossbow.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Works both ways*

"don't see a need for a separate season, but I do hear hunters that have hunted with a XB for the first time complain about shooting deer and not being able to find them. They need to learn that hunting with a XB is different than buckshot BEFORE they go into the woods". 

I wish I had a dollar for every deer I've taken with a bow that had buckshot under its skin. Buckshot is the most unethical and dangerous method of killing deer....................and now they load them up withh 5 rounds

And MTN, you must have an inferiority complex, where ever you post you are always accusing others of being "primadonnas" that you don't agree with. Get's old after awhile. State your case, grow up, and stop trashing folks that are likely more experienced and knowledgeable than you:set1_applaud: Also. this thread is about "real hunting" tools ...........not chasing deer


----------

